# automotive vacuum pump



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

i know the thomas vacuum pumps (easily found on ebay) are pretty popular here, but i want to push the envelope for low cost factor.
i've read that old GM ICE cars had supplemental brake assist motors and other EVers have found these motors in scrap yards for real cheap.
however, the ones i'm talking about are becomming quite rare because of their age (typically from 1982 model cars), (GM part number 22034995)

i checked 3 scrap yards in my town and none of them had the cars listed on this page (that are reported to have the pump in question)

but in my research, i found some newer vehicles that use a supplemental brake assist vacuum pump
Chevrolet
03 tahoe 
03 silverado
03 Avalanche 
all are 1500 with 5.3L engines

the GM part number seems to be 22034995, and i've found it on gm part supplier websites for under $130, but since these trucks are within the last decade, i'm sure i can find the part in a scrap yard for much less.

but before i spend another 2 days walking for hours in the burning sun looking for these trucks, i want to hear if any other EVers out there have used something similar with success? or would you guys recommend i stick to what works and just get a thomas pump?


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I read something somewhere about someone mounting a 12 volt air pressure pump inside a 4 inch pvc pipe, with the outlet connected to the outside of the tube... So the pressure pump drew a vacuum on the inside of the tube which also acted as a holding tank..

Could be done on the real cheap...


----------



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

thats a good idea, but we still want it to be reliable right? this is the brakes we are talking about. 
an automotive vacuum pump would be preferable because it is built for extreme tempuratures and can take a beating.
plus it already has an auto shut off switch that turns itself off at a set vacuum level. a regular off the shelf air pump wont have that.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Twilly said:


> I read something somewhere about someone mounting a 12 volt air pressure pump inside a 4 inch pvc pipe, with the outlet connected to the outside of the tube... So the pressure pump drew a vacuum on the inside of the tube which also acted as a holding tank..





Twilly said:


> Could be done on the real cheap...




One problem with that idea is how to cool the pump. Most are air cooled. There won’t be much air circulation inside a vacuum reservoir. It would have the same overall effect as piping the intake into the vacuum reservoir apart from the noise. If its not designed to act as a vacuum pump it might strugle to achieve much pressure drop.


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

The only vacuum pump that is going to have an auto shut-off is the one that GM used on it's cars in the 80's, as outlined on this web site:

http://www.gmcmotorhome.com/tech/vacuum_pump/index.html

These pumps are not truly large enough to handle the duty cycle of all of the vacuum braking requirement; they were designed to be small and provide supplemental vacuum for the engine. Therefore, they are not recommended, though many have used them with mostly positive results. The use of a large PVC or ABS chamber does not really alleviate the duty cycle concerns, since it just concentrates the run time to charge the chamber rather than reduce it.

Any aftermarket Thomas, Gast, SSBC or other brand vacuum pump that you may buy will require the additional purchase of a switch. Many of these pumps, as long as they are about 1/6 HP or greater, would be excellent choices. If the switch is not properly HP rated, you will also need a properly rated relay to switch the load. You want a vacuum switch that can be set to 18"Hg, which is the typical automotive setting. You can either set it with a removable vacuum gauge, or permanently mount one if you so choose.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

the ford superduty series from 2000 and on diesels have the system intact with a self regulator pre set. runs the A/c and the 4wd drive hubs and sometimes the vacuum booster, can be had as little as $20 USD in a junk yard.


----------



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> the ford superduty series from 2000 and on diesels have the system intact with a self regulator pre set. runs the A/c and the 4wd drive hubs and sometimes the vacuum booster, can be had as little as $20 USD in a junk yard.


is there any way we could see a picture of this?, or description on where in the vehicle it usually can be found?

i'm going to go back to the scrap yard soon to look at some of the chevy trucks to try and find one of their pumps, but i don't know what it looks like, or where to look other than following the hoses that come out of the master cylinder


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

found a list of gm vehicles with supplemental pumps here:
http://www.gmcmotorhome.com/tech/vacuum_pump/index.html

priced the one for a skylark at partsamerica.com $140.


----------



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

joseph3354 said:


> found a list of gm vehicles with supplemental pumps here:
> http://www.gmcmotorhome.com/tech/vacuum_pump/index.html
> 
> priced the one for a skylark at partsamerica.com $140.


i linked to that page in my first post of this thread, those pumps are extremely hard to find these days (in scrap yards), this thread is asking for the new ones that are found in 2003 chevy 1500s


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry i must have missed that,still the pumps listed at parts america are new or rebuilt.not too bad of a price. what about a cruise control vacuum pump? do they have the capabilty needed?


----------



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

i didnt know that cruise control used a pump, i thought it was all electronic.
interesting, but i think i'd still stick with a pump that was designed for brakes.


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Like the MR2 power steering pumps, those GM pumps are "repair only", due to the lack of cores returned. EV and motorhome people used them all, and now there is no stock for rebuilding. Neither Carquest nor NAPA show any in the entire US.


----------



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

THIS is what i'm talking about!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GM-T...trksidZp3286Q2em20Q2el1116QQitemZ320269555374









i should be able to find this in a scrap yard
i'm going tommorow, i'll post here and let you know how it works out
took some serious tracking to find this.
i'm not surprised that EVers don't really know about it.
the GM factory part number for what you see here in the picture is 89058946 it is being replaced by a newer one (that fixes some issues i guess), the new one (likly only available new) is 89040236 

the really old one that previous posts were talking about, and the most common one, but is now too old to find in junk yards is 22034995 

edit:
i found this link on this page: http://users.california.com/~eagle/addens.html
as it turns out, it expains how to find this pump in a junk yard, isn't that convenient!


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks for the links joel. that pump looks almost the same as the land rover pump i have.it was for cruise control. i don't know what differences there may be in capabilities.got mine on ebay for around $30.


----------



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

detailed info (pinout, schematics, pressures) on the JC4 pump are here:
http://chevrolet.justanswer.com/(yiadtviwfq4mu1nhfgy4x5uv)/chevy/187kr-hi-just-power-brake-vacuum

i may ask you to post some info on your cruise control pump in the event that i can't find my JC4 pump in a scrap yard.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

found this on ebay. fits 99- 08 ford powerstroke diesels.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Part...8&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&timeout=1218515688359


----------



## Joel (Jul 29, 2008)

couln't find anything in the scrap yards, so annoyed.
the vehicles i'm looking for are either too old or too new.
i'll probably have to get a pump off ebay


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

joseph3354 said:


> found this on ebay. fits 99- 08 ford powerstroke diesels.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Part...8&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&timeout=1218515688359



that is the one, usually on the right fender halfway buried mid compartment


----------



## kittydog42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Once again, just remember that these pumps are designed to provide supplemental vacuum to add to the engine vacuum. These pumps will definitely be on the small side for the application. It will definitely work with a reservoir, but it may run longer than it's duty cycle.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

the GM factory part number for what you see here in the picture is 89058946 it is being replaced by a newer one (that fixes some issues i guess), the new one (likly only available new) is 89040236 

the really old one that previous posts were talking about, and the most common one, but is now too old to find in junk yards is 22034995 



Joel
GM replaces part#s with a newer one and the # is sequentially higher
I ran the # and came up with this:
22034995 is 82-6 Gm,mostly smaller FWD.

89058946 is 03-7 fullsize truck and Tahoe
89040236 isnt a good #


----------

